# Writing commission (SFW / NSFW)



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 27, 2020)

Good day/afternoon/night/or even morning all, I have been writing stories the moment I was able to watch movies and television. Truly is a hobby of mine to come up with stories off the top of my head but I also have a knack for making interesting stories. For the past two years I have been working with individuals that would love to have their story written and even had certain individuals want to help me make my goal of being a writer on deviantART and Twitter and even Facebook possible. I thank those individuals that gave me a chance and looked at my work just to see that I'm the real deal, but my journey does not end there because there are more individuals that would definitely love to have their story written. If you would like your story written here are the prices that will permanently be what I will be offering:


Short story / One shot (the One-Shot will be a good one or two pages of detail but not overly detailed like a full-length novel where I would go fully in the world with the story. the short story side of things it will be much more detailed but the price would go up by 2.)

• 500/1000 words - $5 / $10 (One Shot)

• 1000 / 1500 words - $10 / $15 (Short Story)

[Extra Page cost 5 dollars.]


Fanfiction (I don't know a lot about every fandom that comes my way but I am always willing to look up information and find out what is going on with the character at this very moment or back when the show or television series was popular. If a character that I know of is shown within the request I would put my heart and soul into it which is for any content creator. It will definitely have detail and will be anything that you want from your request but just be aware that the price will go up from how much you are asking for and how long it will take.)

• 500 / 1000 / 1500 words - $10 / $15 (SFW / NSFW)

[Extra pages cost 5 dollars.]



Original Story Stories / Normal Stories (When it comes to original Stories I will definitely be fully Hands-On and not play any games whatsoever, because if someone needs a story written by me and it's from their own ideas I would definitely work with them to try to make sure that everything is written properly and in the right order. At the end of the day I am a businessman and I am not trying to pull back any punches especially when it comes to looking at this not as a friend writing a letter but a man doing a job and needs to do it right.)

• 2000 words - $20

• 2500 words - $25

• 3000 words - $30

• 3500 words - $35

• 4000 words - $40

• 4500 words - $45

• 5000 words - $50

• 5500 words - $55

• 6000 words - $60

• 6500 words - $65

• 7000 words - $70

• 7500 words - $75

• 8000 words - $80

• 8500 words - $85

• 9000 words - $90

• 9500 words - $95

• 10000 words - $100



Erotica (I know that a lot of people like erotica and will definitely agree that not many writers do it especially those that don't do it in the right state of mind either. I have written my own fair share of erotica stories, in fact I have written three already and writing one at the moment. Hopefully if you would like one it will definitely be done to your satisfaction.)

• 2000 words - $30

• 2500 words - $35

• 3000 words - $40

• 3500 words - $45

• 4000 words - $50

• 4500 words - $55

• 5000 words - $60

• 5500 words - $65

• 6000 words - $70

• 6500 words - $75

• 7000 words - $80

• 7500 words - $85

• 8000 words - $90

• 8500 words - $95

• 9000 words - $100

• 9500 words - $105

• 10000 words - $110




[Contact Me At]

Jokesterha1@gmail.com

Yanderezombie1@gmail.com

*I only do cash app and paypal*


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Matthew Hollingsworth (Apr 28, 2020)

hello i like it to hire you to write my OC backstory( it has heavy  erotica) are you familiar with warhammer fantasy
and what is chas app?


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Matthew Hollingsworth said:


> hello i like it to hire you to write my OC backstory( it has heavy  erotica) are you familiar with warhammer fantasy
> and what is chas app?


message me of what it will have in it as I have do's and don'ts of what I can write and what I cannot write. It also depends on how much you are paying when it comes to detail. I Don't know what Warhammer fantasy is but if fantasy is the main premise you just have to tell me the details and I can get it done.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Matthew Hollingsworth said:


> hello i like it to hire you to write my OC backstory( it has heavy  erotica) are you familiar with warhammer fantasy
> and what is chas app?


Also cash app is a phone app where you are able to pay similar to PayPal.


----------



## Matthew Hollingsworth (Apr 28, 2020)

ok ill try do i do that here?
and i do have paypal


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Matthew Hollingsworth said:


> ok ill try do i do that here?
> and i do have paypal


We can talk about all of this in a conversation here as I don't use PayPal.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 28, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 30, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 1, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 4, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 4, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 5, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 5, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 6, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 7, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 8, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 10, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 12, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 14, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 15, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 15, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 17, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 24, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 25, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## LukeGrenda (Aug 19, 2021)

are these prices adequate for 2021?)


----------

